# Petsmart recalls Great Choice Dog Biscuits



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

FYI: Another "peanut butter" item hits the recall. Just in case any of you bought some for your Havs.....

PetSmart Voluntarily Recalls Grreat Choice Dog Biscuits (January 20)

PetSmart is voluntarily recalling seven of its Grreat Choice Dog Biscuit products that contain peanut paste made by Peanut Corporation of America (PCA). PCA is the focus of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration investigation into potential salmonella contamination of peanut butter and paste made at its Blakely, Georgia facility.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW! Thanks for the warning. 
Right now I am sooo happy Oliver hates peanut butter!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I missed this (and don't use these), but am bumping for anyone else that may have them.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Funny I was in PetSmart today with Gitter to buy some of these. The shelves were empty and a sign posted as to why they were gone.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*all & any Peanut Butter treats*

I just read in my morning paper that the Salmonella concerns are spreading and that we should try to stay away from all Peanut Butter treats for our dogs for a while!!! I know that the very few times my guys have gotten over the counter treats, it is always peanut butter flavored.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Miley got some AKC peanut butter biscuits for Christmas....they are going in the TRASH. Not worth the risk...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have they been able to narrow down the timeline of contamination?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hear over 125 products have been recalled

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28749159/


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump2::bump2: I hear the peanut butter recall is growing!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeanne,

Thanks for the info


----------

